# Jessie Ventrua



## Blake Bowden (Sep 28, 2013)

Brilliant or crazy?

[video=youtube;MAmJ9oAy1mc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAmJ9oAy1mc&amp;list=PLBCEAE2948A44EC67[/video]​


----------



## LittleHunter (Sep 28, 2013)

When a straight-shooter gets fed up with double-talk and BS they always sound crazy... Jesse's the man!


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## JJones (Sep 28, 2013)

I've watched his videos before and think the guys points usually have merit...now is he brilliant or crazy?

I'd say a little a both.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 28, 2013)

I think he was spot on.

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## jwhoff (Sep 28, 2013)

Like all demagogues ... he's full of partial truths, lots of wild slurs, and many unsubstantiated claims.  He's got a nice voice and interesting personality.  He states religious wars and cites economic factors.  He plays to the crowd.

I have no more respect for this man than I have for our junior senator from Texas or Tail-gunner Joe McCarty, Adolph Hitler or Huey P. Long.  

They all had and have simple, un-debatable answers that must not be challenged.  I can in no clear conscious blame President George W. Bush for conspiring during the attacks of 9-11 nor President Franklin D. Roosevelt for refusing to stop Pearl Harbor.  These are wild charges that tickle the fancy of uninformed people.  People who are most often too lazy to keep themselves informed and are throwing their freedom away in 55-gallon drums to these demagogues.  It is hard work to keep yourself informed and too damn many ENTITLED Americans are too damn lazy to uphold their end of the contract of freedom.

 Yes, we're in Afghanistan, the Middle East, and the South Pacific Rim for natural resources.  Do you think we would allow anyone in Bolivia to seek their rights as freemen if it risks our control of their natural resources?  Yes, we prop up dictators who are willing to deal with us and keep the natural resources secure for us.  

Yes, Ventura is right about why we are there. But who's willing to face the truth?  Why do you need him to tell you?  Why do you set in your ivory towers and ignore the truth?  If this republic stands it's going to take all of us to roll up our sleeves, work together, and quit lying to ourselves.  Quit asking the GAOTU to bless you in your colonial ventures.  If you believe in freedom ... act like it!

Don't expect these demagogues to do favors to anyone but themselves.  You see, this whole thing is much harder to work out than these quacks tell you.

Exceptionalism!  Sounds like another in a long line of ISMS that don't serve us well in excess.  Hey, you believe in competition?  Get your butts out there and compete.  Don't hide behind a gun, sacred scripture, and a flag.  Compete and win like those before us did.

Hey guys.  We're going to have to take care of this OURSELVES!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 30, 2013)

So you are comparing Jessie Ventura to Adolph Hitler? Wow.


----------



## DJGurkins (Sep 30, 2013)

War has been fought for all time first and for most for hunting grounds and space for the people of one group or another to survive. Why are people so surprised when a reporter says we are here for oil there for lithium around the corner for rubber, oh and lets not forget Beaver. This is an age old reason for going to war. I don't know why so many people are surprised by this. Jesse Ventura is a smart man. He must have some hidden agenda himself if he is out talking about this like its new revelations. I don't know He has some good ideas and some bad. There is no doubt he is openly extreme, as apposed to secretly extreme as a lot of the public officials today.

Sorry about the long winded say nothing post. Just what I was thinking while he was talking.


----------



## dfreybur (Sep 30, 2013)

Blake Bowden said:


> Brilliant or crazy?



it doesn't have to be "or".  It can be "and".  Just sayin ...


----------



## jwhoff (Sep 30, 2013)

Blake Bowden said:


> So you are comparing Jessie Ventura to Adolph Hitler? Wow.



Yes.  He is a demogauge and a dangerous man when you consider the political climate in this country at this time.


----------



## jwhoff (Sep 30, 2013)

DJGurkins said:


> War has been fought for all time first and for most for hunting grounds and space for the people of one group or another to survive. Why are people so surprised when a reporter says we are here for oil there for lithium around the corner for rubber, oh and lets not forget Beaver. This is an age old reason for going to war. I don't know why so many people are surprised by this. Jesse Ventura is a smart man. He must have some hidden agenda himself if he is out talking about this like its new revelations. I don't know He has some good ideas and some bad. There is no doubt he is openly extreme, as apposed to secretly extreme as a lot of the public officials today.
> 
> Sorry about the long winded say nothing post. Just what I was thinking while he was talking.



Don't beat yourself up Brother.  You make much more sense in many less words than the subject of this conversation.


----------



## cog41 (Oct 11, 2013)

He makes some good points but for the most part I think he is a nut.
Like most conspiracy folks, he raises a few issues worth looking into. He just goes a little too far out there for me. And like most conspiracy hunters he is most likely no friend of freemasonry.


----------



## rebis (Oct 11, 2013)

Blake Bowden said:


> Brilliant or crazy?



Is there a difference? 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## BryanMaloney (Oct 12, 2013)

DJGurkins said:


> War has been fought for all time first and for most for hunting grounds and space for the people of one group or another to survive. Why are people so surprised when a reporter says we are here for oil there for lithium around the corner for rubber, oh and lets not forget Beaver. This is an age old reason for going to war. I don't know why so many people are surprised by this.



People are surprised because they have been fed a load of propaganda their whole lives that claims we only go to war for "moral" reasons. Since 1919, it has been unfashionable to tell the truth. Instead, all wars must be supported by lies.


----------



## jwhoff (Oct 13, 2013)

... and about those wars that were fought before 1919.

*Propaganda* is a terrible thing to waste!

And, I shutter to thank most of us _merely_ call it crap. 

There's much thought that goes into "what will the masses believe next."


----------

